# Karlstein-Dettingen: Mountainbike-Diebstahl nach schwerem Sturz / Bitte um Mithilfe!!



## JaKe123 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
am vergangenen Montag, den 04.05.2009 gegen 15.00 Uhr ist mein Schwiegervater auf einem Schotterweg oberhalb des Dettinger Wasserhäuschens gestürzt und zog sich schwere Verletzungen zu, so dass er zunächst mit einem Notarztwagen und in der Folge mit einem Rettungshubschrauber in das Klinikum Aschaffenburg transportiert werden musste. 

In diesem Zusammenhang hat ein offensichtlich äusserst dreist agierender Zeitgenosse die Gelegenheit genutzt und das Mountainbike des Schwerverletzten an sich genommen und gestohlen  bislang ist das Fahrrad trotz entsprechender Aktivitäten der Polizei nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 

Abgesehen davon, dass das Rad einen nicht unerheblichen Gegenwert darstellt, halte ich es für moralisch verwerflich, einen lebensgefährlich verletzten und hilflosen Menschen zu berauben. Grundsätzlich unterstelle ich hier zusätzlich unterlassene Hilfeleistung. 

Wir bitten die Biker-Gemeinde hiermit um Mitwirkung hinsichtlich der Aufklärung des Diebstahls. Die Beschreibung des Mountainbikes finden Sie nachstehend: 

Rahmen BANSHEE Chaparral Gr. S 
ROCK SHOX Lyrik Air Federgabel 
Scheibenbremsen MAGURA Julie HP vorne 
Scheibenbremsen MAGURA Marta SL hinten 
Laufradsatz EASTON Havoc FR-Disc 
SHIMANO XTR Schalthebel 
SHIMANO XTR Schaltwerk 
SHIMANO XTR Pedale 
SHIMANO XTR Kurbelsatz 
SHIMANO XTR Ritzelpaket und Kette 
Sattel SPECIALIZED Rival SL 
MANITOU Radium RL Platform Plus Dämpfer 
Sattelstütze RACE FACE Next SL Carbon 
RACE FACE Evolve XC Vorbau 
RACE FACE Next XC Carbon Lenker 

Zusätzlich habe ich ein Bild eines Banshee Chaparral beigefügt - es handelt sich allerdings nur um ein Muster und nicht um das Original. Die Farbe des Rahmens ist in "champagner" gehalten und entspricht dem beigefuegten Bild. 
Welche Schaeden das Rad durch den Sturz abbekommen hat, ist leider nicht bekannt. Auffaellig sind Aufkleber aus dem Zeichentrickfilm "Cars; Lightning McQueen", die mein Schwiegervater auf Wunsch meines Sohnes am Rahmen angebracht hat (... eines der Motive war ein Pokal - entweder weiss auf blauem Grund oder umgekehrt.). Ich versuche zwischenzeitlich noch herauszufinden, ob ich die Seriennummer zum Rahmen finde. 

Für Hinweise, die zur Auffindung des Rades und zur Ermittlung der Täter führen, ist eine Belohnung in Höhe von 500 Euro ausgesetzt. Bitte setzen Sie uns ebenfalls in Kenntnis, wenn Sie entsprechende Einzelteile angeboten bekommen. 

Bei freiwilliger Rückgabe innerhalb der kommenden zwei Wochen werden wir von einer Strafverfolgung absehen. 

Bitte helfen Sie mit, diesen ungeheuerlichen Diebstahl aufzuklären! 

Vielen Dank im voraus! 

JaKe123


----------



## frankweber (13. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja einfach ungeheuerlich. - Teeren und Federn  sollte man den Dieb.
Hoffe es geht dem Verletzten Schwiegervater mittlerweile besser.

In jedem Falle : Gute Besserung!

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaKe123 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
die von unserem Haendler bestaetigte Seriennummer des Banshee-Rahmens meines Schwiegervaters lautet zweifelsfrei wie folgt: 

P412425 

Viele Gruesse
JaKe123


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2009)

Erst mal gute Besserung für deinen Schwiegervater. Hoffentlich trägt er keine Unfallfolgen nach...

Der Bikediebstahl ist echt skandalös.  

Da wir recht viel im Vorspessart unterwegs sind, halten wir auf jeden Fall die Augen offen. So viele Banshees sind in der Gegend nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir Ihn treffen braucht er den Hubschrauber...


----------



## zedriq (13. September 2009)

Hi, ist das Rad wieder aufgetaucht oder hat sich irgendwas getan diesbzgl.?

Finde es echt nicht nur frech und verwerflich ist viel zu gelinde ausgedrückt. Einfach nur asozial. Wo andere an Hilfe denken, denken solche Leute an Zocken. Ohne Worte. Öffentliche Steinigung wäre eine probate Strafe mit guter Abschreckungswirkung. 

BTW: Gute Genesung dem Verunfallten.


----------

